# I Love Fat Female Nerds, Geeks And Dorks



## Doughnut (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sick of women trying to look like the women in the magazines! There are so many Fat Friendly Websites but I haven't found any places that emphasize the "Lady Nerd" who I think (other than Fat Hippies) are the hottest ladies around. Lady Nerds, Geeks and Dorks are not fakes, they are as real as a woman can be. Their lack of Make-up and desingner clothes are seen as a negative thing but that is the best quality they have! Hey "SUPERSOUP" you labeled yourself as a Dork but to me you are Hot Hot Hot!!!! (I'm not trying to come to you. I'm married.) I'm an artist and I draw fat nerdy women all the time. I wish I had a scanner to show you all but right now I don't. I think Nerdy Women are the future of "cool." Nerdy Ladies need to be more visable!!!


----------



## tjw1971 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've always preferred the "geeky" women, since that describes me, too. (Hey, it'd really be nice to have a woman I could sit and watch shows like Battlestar Galactica with, instead of whatever goofy reality TV show is in vogue this season.....)

But it's kind of a pet-peeve of mine that people freely interchange the terms "dork", "geek" and "nerd".

I think they all have subtle differences. I think of "geek" as someone who is outwardly pretty "normal" by appearance and mannerisms. They may even wear some designer clothing (or not), and they likely have a social circle of friends many people would describe as "hip" and/or "cool". The "geek" part describes their interests in science, technology, computers, science-fiction films and literature, and so forth. They may have a sharp focus on these things, yet they're often conditioned to "tone it down" when out in public, so most people have no idea that's what they're into.

A "dork", to me, describes someone who isn't necessarily "technical" in nature at all. Rather, most people around them just consider them "kind of goofy/silly" and definitely "marching to the beat of their own drummer". They're likely to wear odd fashions, be into a "retro" look that isn't currently "in fashion", etc. They're proud of the fact they do things their own way, though -- and often consider the "geek" a great partner (because they "get" the whole thing of doing what you love, even if it isn't "cool").

Nerd is a little more of a "negative" term. It describes someone who lacks a little bit in "social skills". They probably dress in odd or "out of style" clothes, not because of a conscious desire to do so, but because they really don't know any better. Like the "geek", the nerd is often interested in a technical field like math or science -- but is also likely to talk about it to a crowd that doesn't want to hear about it, or have the intelligence to understand it. (Again, bringing the lack of social skills thing into play) For these reasons, nerds are always struggling to keep friends, and the few friends they have are probably also "social misfits".


----------



## eyesforyou (Dec 20, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> I've always preferred the "geeky" women, since that describes me, too. (Hey, it'd really be nice to have a woman I could sit and watch shows like Battlestar Galactica with, instead of whatever goofy reality TV show is in vogue this season.....)
> 
> But it's kind of a pet-peeve of mine that people freely interchange the terms "dork", "geek" and "nerd".
> 
> ...



I don't know if its just where I grew up or what but where I come from the terms nerd and geek are inverted from your explanation. Nerds were the more socially accessible group and the term geek was applied to those of crippling lack of social skills and an extreme love of things like magic (the card game) and battlestar gallactica and what not. Now, I am not saying that either definition is correct because any ostracization of individuals who simply have different tastes or choose a different lifestyle is wrong. Every person has at least some intrinsic worth and usually can be worth getting to know. As for cute bbws/ssbbws that are nerdy, geeky, dorky, or just essentially non mainstream, EFFIN AWESOME!


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2007)

We also exist in the non-BBW variety 



Doughnut said:


> I am so sick of women trying to look like the women in the magazines! There are so many Fat Friendly Websites but I haven't found any places that emphasize the "Lady Nerd" who I think (other than Fat Hippies) are the hottest ladies around..... Nerdy Ladies need to be more visable!!!



They're just too busy to post photos online; DMs are in high demand!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 20, 2007)

Scott Adams is the one who said female engineers (and as I see it, lady nerds by extension) are irresistibly attractive from the age of consent until 2 hours after clinical death (longer if it's cooler).

I think the attraction has to do with both numbers and society. Some women suppress the nerdiness for social acceptance (some men don't like being out-geeked, which is both daunting and insanely sexy at the same time), those that don't hide the nerdiness have the nerdy guys swooping in on them like white on a polar bear eating an ice cream cone in a snowstorm. We can detect it the same way bees smell fear. 

Lady nerds often have the added advantage of having the pick of both nerdy guys and the glamor boys. One of my nerd buddies is GQ quality good looking, totally into D&D, gaming, science fiction, but dates a model-quality girl who loves him for all of it (she's a nerd-in-training (NIT)). He's also a kickboxer/martial arts nut with washboard abs, whereas most of my wolf pack has more of the Pepsi cube abs  One of my D&D gaming friends from high school was gothy cute, had huge boobs but a tone body, and preferred to date exclusively athletic guys. Everyone has their preferences.

The quandary is that nerds who think they need nerdy mates sometimes don't want it that way when they get it. They don't want your chocolate in their peanut butter, so to speak. My wife got nerdy with me once in the last season of Star Trek Voyager, and it frightened me.

I use the following set of rules:

1) Is she a nerd?
2) If so, does she like Star Trek?
3) If she likes Star Trek, does she dress like a Klingon?
4a) If #3 is yes, does this turn you on?
4b) If no, do you still like it when she refers to you as a lowly _petaQ_while you lick her boots?​5) If yes to either 4a or b, then happiness is assured.
6) If no to both 4a and 4b, walk, do not run away. Klingons don't take prisoners and enjoy drinking the blood of the vanquished.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 20, 2007)

I am a geek.

I am also a makeup geek. It's a hobby. They aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 20, 2007)

Nerd, which universally means someone into dorky hobbies.

Geek, which formerly meant a circus carnie who bites the heads off of birds or small animals.

I prefer the former. Geek sounds to me too much like gleek, which is that spray of pressurized saliva that shoots out of your mouth sometimes when you yawn (not the monkey sidekick from the Superfriends).


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 20, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> (not the monkey sidekick from the Superfriends).



Wonder Twins Power Activate!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Wonder Twins Power Activate!


 I wish I could find that XXX Zan and Jena fanfic that was floating around a few years back. It was...scary.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been told on more than one occasion that I'm nerdy. Usually it's been by guys. 

However, I really can't say from my perspective that I am. I'm not that much into science fiction; don't like science itself, and terrible at higher math such as Algebra. I'm not an avid gamer, but I do know how to play video games, when I choose to dabble in them.

Though, I do watch a lot of cartoons. In fact, it's all I watch, and you can't get me to watch a reality show or sit com for anything. TMNT especially is my hobby. I have my own sense of style, what is comfortable to me with a no makeup all natural look, and I am not swayed by society conformists. I do my own thing.

I love to read and write, so I'm highly into literature. Mysteries are my favorite, and sometimes a little drama/romance.

My tastes in men sort of reflect myself. I want someone who'll be on the same level; someone who understands me.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 21, 2007)

Completely agree.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 24, 2007)

On campus back in college, I once saw a very cute BBW wearing a [very tight] green T-shirt that read "I <3 NERDS." 

I've never felt so compelled to identify myself as a nerd.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 24, 2007)

I use Linux, and am reading _Paradise Lost_....for fun.

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I wish I could find that XXX Zan and Jena fanfic that was floating around a few years back. It was...scary.



I must see this. I think.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2007)

Doughnut said:


> I wish I had a scanner to show you all but right now I don't. I think Nerdy Women are the future of "cool." Nerdy Ladies need to be more visable!!!




Less talking, more drawing! How can I believe that you like drawing fat nerdinas if you won't walk the walk? (And by that I mean draw the draw.)


----------



## Keb (Dec 24, 2007)

Nerd or geek, nerd or geek...

I'm whichever one likes Star Trek and Renn Faire and is currently digging out her lego train set to put around the Christmas tree. ...and I did dress up as a klingon, once, but I think I prefer being human.


----------



## Ash (Dec 24, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> On campus back in college, I once saw a very cute BBW wearing a [very tight] green T-shirt that read "I <3 NERDS."



I have that t-shirt!

Also, I'm a dork.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 24, 2007)

you know, OP, it _is_ possible to praise geeky chicks without saying that girls who wear makeup and dress well are 'fake'. 



just a little note for future reference.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 24, 2007)

Pfft...the difference between the female dork, and the male dork...is that the female dork/geek/etc is more likely to interact socially than male geeks/dorks are. As an example...and she'd kill me if I told her this...but my girlfriend LOVES playing video games, knows more about music than 3/4s the DJs in NYS, and loves math! She wears reading glasses, reads chapter books without remorse, dabbles in html for fun.

Anyway, my point being, is that the 'lady nerd' as you so bluntly threw out there, enjoys keeping herself up, doesn't always wear glasses, doesn't have to be the female equal to a male geek. There are tons of female geeks out there, they just happen to be prettier than their male counterparts.

So keep drawing all you like...but realize that there aren't as many stereotypical geeky girls out there. And many of the girls who look that way do so by choice. 

I'm probably not making any sense, but they're all lovely, they just might not happen to fit the picture you've painted for them. And they might not fit the picture they painted for themselves either...so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 24, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Pfft...the difference between the female dork, and the male dork...is that the female dork/geek/etc is more likely to interact socially than male geeks/dorks are. As an example...and she'd kill me if I told her this...but my girlfriend LOVES playing video games, knows more about music than 3/4s the DJs in NYS, and loves math! She wears reading glasses, reads chapter books without remorse, dabbles in html for fun.
> 
> Anyway, my point being, is that the 'lady nerd' as you so bluntly threw out there, enjoys keeping herself up, doesn't always wear glasses, doesn't have to be the female equal to a male geek. There are tons of female geeks out there, they just happen to be prettier than their male counterparts.
> 
> ...




Does anyone *really* believe that nerds/geeks of any gender are the basement-dwelling, mouth-breathing social rejects of yore? Seriously, sci-fi/fantasy novels are so promoted, math and science are understood as *the subjects* to master for a good education and lucrative career and technology is so normalized that such stereotyping is archaic.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 24, 2007)

I consider myself a geek about things sci-fi related - your Star Trek, BSG, anything in the Whedonverse.

Nerdiness, for me, has academic connotations. For example, the fact that I can recite the prologue to The Canterbury Tales from memory. In Middle English.

Dorky is for when I am getting unreasonably excited about something and it comes out in a way that slightly off-kilter. Like the impulse I had to buy a red dress for New Years to match my new car, which I have waiting for for months.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you know, OP, it _is_ possible to praise geeky chicks without saying that girls who wear makeup and dress well are 'fake'.
> 
> 
> 
> just a little note for future reference.



Aaaaaaaaaamen.


----------



## Ash (Dec 24, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Nerdiness, for me, has academic connotations. For example, the fact that I can recite the prologue to The Canterbury Tales from memory. In Middle English.



And I am the nerd who desperately needs to hear this. At NYE? Please?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 24, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And I am the nerd who desperately needs to hear this. At NYE? Please?



As you wish...


----------



## Ash (Dec 24, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> As you wish...



*nerd dance*


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2007)

I <3 dorks - but you'd have to get to the underwear to know it.  

View attachment dim_av_100dork.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I <3 dorks - but you'd have to get to the underwear to know it.



Tease.

Of doom.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 24, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And I am the nerd who desperately needs to hear this. At NYE? Please?



The only other people I know of who can do this are my older sister Jessica (who could also when she was younger recite the entire "To Be or Not to Be" speech only while drunk), and that guy who did it for The Last Waltz, the last concert that The Band played.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Does anyone *really* believe that nerds/geeks of any gender are the basement-dwelling, mouth-breathing social rejects of yore? Seriously, sci-fi/fantasy novels are so promoted, math and science are understood as *the subjects* to master for a good education and lucrative career and technology is so normalized that such stereotyping is archaic.



I actually dated a girl once that said she got hot over guys that were 30+ living in their parents' basement. Seriously. Kinda freaked me out.


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

*i consider myself a nerd, yes i like to look pretty and do my make up, but most often i am at home make up free with my red glasses on, reading, playing video games, and watching movies, i know EVERYTHING there is to know about morrissey, rocky horror, and the crow, and am a grammar and fact expert, obsessed with quiz games and winning them lol, and collecting figurines, models and statues of my fave movie and vid game characters lol...


so yeah im a nerd!*


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 26, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i know EVERYTHING there is to know about morrissey*


you can't have him!
he will be MINE!
(i'd totally go gay for Moz.)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Nerdiness, for me, has academic connotations. For example, the fact that I can recite the prologue to The Canterbury Tales from memory. In Middle English.



The WHOLE prologue?! Shit, I only know the first 32 lines.


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you can't have him!
> he will be MINE!
> (i'd totally go gay for Moz.)



*DO NOT even try....im seeing him for the 15th time in january..... hes mine and i have the t shirt saying Mrs Morrissey to prove it, along with 2 morrissey tattoos..... *


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *DO NOT even try....im seeing him for the 15th time in january..... hes mine and i have the t shirt saying Mrs Morrissey to prove it, along with 2 morrissey tattoos..... *



Bex- dont' get me wrong, I love me some Morrissey and have seen him many times in concert, but aren't you missing a vital something to be his "Mrs Morrissey"?


----------



## MADGator (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in as a major fan of nerdy BBW gals. I wish they all were properly geeked out. I'd love to spend time with curvaceous women who know their way around an Xbox and know what die to roll for a longsword's damage. *sigh* Sadly with all th other things I'm looking for in women its hard to even get close to that ideal.


----------



## Keb (Dec 26, 2007)

So what else would you want in her? Also, D&D, GURPS, or what system?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 27, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> The WHOLE prologue?! Shit, I only know the first 32 lines.



Er...right. I forgot how long the *whole* prologue was. Only the first stanza from memory - I can read the rest, though.

You are also the second person in the past week to have shared this particular Chaucer bond. A guy at a Solstice party I went to was paging through the good old Norton Anthology to find something to read and we ended up reciting in unison. It was a dorktastic moment of irrational exuberance.

Not sure whether the fact that I was at a Solstice party classfies as nerd, geek, or dork, though. I'm leaning towards geek.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Not sure whether the fact that I was at a Solstice party classfies as nerd, geek, or dork, though. I'm leaning towards geek.



How is a Solstice party nerdy? Now a Wookiee Life Day party, that's nerdy.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 27, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> How is a Solstice party nerdy? Now a Wookiee Life Day party, that's nerdy.



Yes, yes it is.

I guess I was thinking it was a little of the Renn Faire/Drag Queen ilk - at least how we do it, but that could be because the attendees included a variety of alternative lifestyle folk (running the gamut from a Martha-worshipping Kitchen Queen to a full-on Glitter Whore) and other self-identified Radical Faeries. And a woman who somehow acquired the nickname Princess Barbie Ding-Ding.


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Bex- dont' get me wrong, I love me some Morrissey and have seen him many times in concert, but aren't you missing a vital something to be his "Mrs Morrissey"?


*
yes, a wedding ring 





unless u mean a certain body part ?? *


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> yes, a wedding ring
> unless u mean a certain body part ?? *


explosive kegs between his legs.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> yes, a wedding ring
> 
> 
> ...



Um, yeah- let's say wedding ring.


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Um, yeah- let's say wedding ring.



*i dont mind buying my own lol...*


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> explosive kegs between his legs.



*dear god please help me someone else knows the song dear god please help me!!!!

did this kind of thing happen to god?? *


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And I am the nerd who desperately needs to hear this. At NYE? Please?



Count me in! I can do the beginning of _Paradise Lost_, too -- had to memorize 'em for an English Lit class. Someone should bring some mead .

n.b. I also know all of "Bust A Move"


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Count me in! I can do the beginning of _Paradise Lost_, too -- had to memorize 'em for an English Lit class. Someone should bring some mead .
> 
> n.b. I also know all of "Bust A Move"



I believe I can provide the mead. BYO tankard, tho...


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I believe I can provide the mead. BYO tankard, tho...



Rumor has it that the Mashley crew is bringing red solo cups. Which is the low-budget way of drinking mead.


----------



## nerdcore (Dec 27, 2007)

yes to everything this thread is about


----------



## MADGator (Dec 27, 2007)

Keb said:


> So what else would you want in her? Also, D&D, GURPS, or what system?



As for the latter bit, I meant a D&D longsword. I have yet to try GURPS. I've heard it alternately praised and bemoaned, so I'm not sure what to think, and I don't know anyone who plays it regularly. Now that I'm a college graduate, I need to hunt up a new gaming group... :-( Good question though.

As for the former bit, I'm interested in BDSM and D/s, so i won't waste your time with a laundry list of sundry fetishes.



Oh hey, does anyone else here wish that Sci-fi featured more BBW alien women?


----------



## cactopus (Jan 5, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I believe I can provide the mead. BYO tankard, tho...



Too bad I had none of the homemade stuff left. That stuff was very sweet but would lay you out if you drank a glass and a half of it. In sweet sweet honey coma.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 5, 2008)

Fat Band Dorks. While they can still be very, VERY attractive, does anyone notice how the ladies playing their sexually stereotyped instruments (Flute, Clarinet), don't garner nearly as much sexual attention as do the ladies who play more masculine instruments (Drum Set, Trumpet, Bass, Saxophone, Marching Snare) well? Gawd.....a BBW that could shred on Set.......Though I do have to say that a female Jazz Vocalist is plain hot, no matter what.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay!! Love for the girls who prefer History Channel to E!, who lose days of their lives to video gaming, and can explain the purpose of the red shirts on the original Star Trek Series, as oppossed to Deep Space Nine. Gorks (girl dorks, just made that up ^_^) rule!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 5, 2008)

MADGator said:


> As for the latter bit, I meant a D&D longsword. I have yet to try GURPS. I've heard it alternately praised and bemoaned, so I'm not sure what to think, and I don't know anyone who plays it regularly. Now that I'm a college graduate, I need to hunt up a new gaming group... :-( Good question though.
> 
> As for the former bit, I'm interested in BDSM and D/s, so i won't waste your time with a laundry list of sundry fetishes.
> 
> ...




More than scifi, I wish that more of the fantasy gals were big and fat, esp. spellcasters and quasihumans. Come on, if you can summon up djinn to move stuff around for you and comely incubi to hand-feed you, you aren't going to hold on to a petite figure for long, and a Naga or catgirl with any success at hunting shouldn't stay skinny for long!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 5, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Does anyone *really* believe that nerds/geeks of any gender are the basement-dwelling, mouth-breathing social rejects of yore? Seriously, sci-fi/fantasy novels are so promoted, math and science are understood as *the subjects* to master for a good education and lucrative career and technology is so normalized that such stereotyping is archaic.



Well, I live in a basement, breathe through my mouth, and pretty much cannot be taken anywhere socially due to my tendency for speaking my mind......does that count? Am I a throwback? Is it like when you have a tie from the '70s and it goes out of style but you hang onto it and it comes back into style again?

Oh, and there is a decent winery in Maryland that makes mead. But I'm pretty sure you're only allowed to drink it out of tankards and while wearing garb associated with the Minnesota Vikings mascot.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 5, 2008)

Nerds are well educated in one particular field and usually can only hold a conversation about it and therefore lack social grace.

Geeks are more eclectic and focused on pop culture they speak in movie quotes and ltherefore ack social grace.

Dorks to me are people who try to be silly or funny, but are just lame. 


I think of myself as a geek, but sometimes I am a dork. I am a movie, TV, gamer geek. I have many passions. I can pretty much recite Ghostbusters, The Blues Brothers and Star Wars. I am also socially awkward. When I am with my friends I am cool, but around people I don't know I am quiet. Sometimes I can feel people projecting their idea of who I am onto me and I find myself mirroring what they see. This is so frustrating to me. 

I have always had a thing for guys with pocket protectors and glasses. In school I liked the guys with braces. It's much more fun to have someone you can giggle in the dark with. Angry rabbit shadow puppet theater always gets rave reviews. 

P.S. I hate Gurps with the burning intensity of a thousand desert suns ....I am going to step back and parry.....I am going to be doing this combat for an hour. 

give me a d20 system and I am happy. I am really good at rolling Nat 20s.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I consider myself a geek about things sci-fi related - your Star Trek, BSG, anything in the Whedonverse.
> 
> Nerdiness, for me, has academic connotations. For example, the fact that I can recite the prologue to The Canterbury Tales from memory. In Middle English.
> 
> Dorky is for when I am getting unreasonably excited about something and it comes out in a way that slightly off-kilter. Like the impulse I had to buy a red dress for New Years to match my new car, which I have waiting for for months.



Okay, let's see if I can do this purely from memory:

Whan that Aprill with his shoures soote
The droght of March hath perced to the roote
And bathed every veyne in swich licour
of which virtu engendred is the fleur;
Whan Zephyrus eke with his sweete breath
inspired hath in every holt and hethe
The tendre croppes and the yonge sonne
hath in the Ram his half cors yronne
And smalle fowles makken melodye
That slepen al the nyght with open ye;
so priketh hem Nature in hir corages;
thanne longen folke to goon on pilgrimages
and palmeres for to seeken straunge strondes
and ferne halwes; kowthe in sondry londes;
and specially, from every shires ende
of Engelond to Caunterbury they wend
the hooly blisful martyre for to seeke
That hem hath holpen whan that they were seke.

Okay, so forgive the spelling - I've forgotten some of that - but I can at least still hear it all in my head .

ETA: We so totally should have done this together at NYE. And as to mead, a professor in one of my classes at Smith brought us some once. It was tasty!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 6, 2008)

Word nerds, unite!

I love mead. My favorite was some that I got on the Holy Isle of Lindisfarne, and drank while waiting for low tide so the bus could cross the causeway back to the mainland. Monks make the best hooch.

I currently have a few bottles stashed away for medicinal/religious purposes. Unfortunately, there's currently a spare room full of clothes and unfinished projects between me and them, or we would have toasted the New Year old school.


----------



## ucapaliuca (Jan 6, 2008)

I have always wondered why so many students were forced to memorize part of the introduction to the Canterbury Tales in Chaucer's English. It just doesn't seem like the best use of time in a high school English class. Having said that, I did memorize almost all of "The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock" to get a heap of extra credit my sophomore year of high school. 

Word nerds make my eyes go all :smitten: and frankly the brain is the largest erogenous zone making intelligence all the more dreamy.


----------

